# SMS-1 or?



## Sepen (Feb 20, 2007)

I have a HSU VTF-15H and it has worked wonderfully in my room, which is big and open to the rest of the home (split level) I got Rew to work and also did a manual test using the available test tones on here with the correction tables and they are both pretty close to one another. 

So, I am good from about 20hz and on up but below 20 it takes a big falloff, which I am ok with. But at 40-50hz range of course it shoots up 10 dbs or so before settling back down. 

Now, when I run my Onkyo 809 setup it sounds fine, (I don't listen to anything near to ref levels) but when I run rew again it shows output down to 14hz. It is boosting the low end as much as 20-25 db's. This can't be good, right? I was thinking of the Anti Mode but have read about the SMS-1. Would this work better for me as I guess I could engage a HPF around 18 for it?

Any thoughts on the SMS or Anti Mode and even why in the world Audyssey is boosting the low end so much would be appreciated. From 20hz to 80 hz it looks like Audyssey is working fine, + or - 4dbs. Thanks.


----------



## sub_crazy (Nov 17, 2007)

I am sure the HSU already has a built in HPF, if they didn't then they would have a lot of angry customers after playing WOW pod scene

Audyssey may have just found the correct phase down low, it could have been that anything below 20hz was being canceled out by phase issues. There is no way Audyssey is applying a 20db boost down low, everyone would have there subs destroyed, I doubt there is even a 6db boost if at all. Audyssey does a good job with subs and I have never heard of anyone destroying there sub with Audyssey. 

I have never tried the Anti-mode but use my SMS-1 all the time to apply boost down low for my DIY sealed subs. I also like that I can measure my new diy sub builds quickly with the SMS-1, my REW laptop has just died. 

How did Audyssey do with the 40 to 50hz bump you have? If it is tamed to about 3db then I don't think any sub EQ is really worth it IMO. Audyssey does such a good job for me that my SMS-1 is ONLY used for a slight boost down low, I don't have to apply any corrections in the rest of the range. 

The SMS-1 is priced really well right now though, Vanns has it for the best price I have seen but I think there out of stock right now. I actually picked up a second SMS-1 from Vanns as they had a customer return for even cheaper, this will go into my second system.


----------



## Sepen (Feb 20, 2007)

Thanks for the explanation about down low. I will try and up my before and after graphs, along with what Audyssey is doing afterwards.



sub_crazy said:


> I am sure the HSU already has a built in HPF, if they didn't then they would have a lot of angry customers after playing WOW pod scene
> 
> Audyssey may have just found the correct phase down low, it could have been that anything below 20hz was being canceled out by phase issues. There is no way Audyssey is applying a 20db boost down low, everyone would have there subs destroyed, I doubt there is even a 6db boost if at all. Audyssey does a good job with subs and I have never heard of anyone destroying there sub with Audyssey.
> 
> ...


----------



## sub_crazy (Nov 17, 2007)

When you run your REW graphs make sure you turn Dynamic EQ off or Audyssey will compensate if your not running your sweeps at reference levels. 

I use Audyssey Pro as well and they will not let me add more than 3db boost in the Pro editor and from what I have heard from them before they do not boost the low end much if at all.

One last thing, measurements are great but listening and personal preference is always better IMO. A ruler flat response is usually not the best sounding to most people so let your ears be the judge.


----------



## engtaz (Jul 9, 2010)

I will say that I love the SMS1. I was so mad I waited so long to fix my biggest problem you get with subs. The before and after effects of using the SMS1 is night a day. Parts of my house would amplify some of the sub frequencies and cause the wife to get a little peeved. After the SMS1 I have less problems with wife complains other than the whole system is too loud.


----------



## HTip (Oct 10, 2011)

I have had the SMS to control my SVS and I loved it. The SVS was placed on an Auralex Gramma and still had issues with the room. No way would the bass production have been that tight and still powerful without the SMS.

You're maybe wondering why I'm talking past tense. I have replaced the SMS with the next best thing, the DD-sub with the SMS built-in :clap:

The Anti-Mode is also a remarkable piece, but is fully automatic and not customisable. Or you would have to buy the 2.0 but that is more expensive.


----------



## dduval (Feb 26, 2012)

Sepen,

Just a thought...I also had the SMS-1 and it did ok. However, Once I upgraded my AVR to Multi XT32 capable with SubEQ HT I ended up selling my SMS-1. It was a night and day difference...I now have no desire to get an outboard EQ correction and I have dual subs...
Maybe think about putting the funds towards an XT32 receiver...:heehee:


----------



## sub_crazy (Nov 17, 2007)

Admittedly the XT32 on my Onkyo 5508 does such a good job that the SMS-1 is only needed for the added boost I apply for my DIY sealed subs. If I had a fine commercial sub like your HSU VTF-15H the SMS-1 would not be needed.


----------



## htaddikt (May 14, 2007)

With regards to Audyssey and Anti-mode, I've always treated the sub and AM as one unit. So when I got an Onkyo receiver with Audyssey, I ran the AM first (although nothing really changed that would require my running it again as it pertains to the sub, and it's location).
I like the results of the Audyssey. The overall sonics are very pleasing. But I do notice what seems to be low freq. room resonance. I lowered the gain (at the sub slightly) to what seems to be more natural bass.

But there is still some resonance. Tomorrow I am going to run the Anti-Mode again and see if running it post-Audyssey is more effective. If so, I am not sure I can explain it other than the AM is more effective at taming the 16-44hz range. I will let you know. I have not pin-pointed the frequency that seems to require some attenuation, and it is likely only relevant to my specific environment in any case.

UPDATE: 3/12/12
It worked! The noted room resonance peak was greatly reduced by a re-run of the Ant-Mode post Audyssey calibration. It is what it is!


----------

